

LinkedIn's Economic Graph Challenge - edraferi
http://economicgraphchallenge.linkedin.com/

======
edraferi
_The Economic Graph will include

\- a profile for every one of the 3 billion members of the global workforce

\- a profile for every company in the world, who you know at those companies
up to three degrees, the products and services those companies offer

\- every economic opportunity offered by those companies, full-time, temporary
and volunteer, and every skill [they require].

\- a digital presence for every higher education organization in the world _

... and LinkedIn will own all of it, thanking you for your edits and
contributions by selling your data back to you and anyone else who wants it.

This whole idea makes me want to sacrifice wikipedia at the alter of Stallman
for protection.

